# "Error while deleting key" Registry



## Th3 M3$$1AH (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, My first post on TSF.

I am trying to manually delete registry keys for an adware program "FunWebProducts" from a customers computer but i am receiving the following error: "Cannot delete %Registry Key Name%: Error While Deleting Key". Other forums have suggested changing permissions to full control on these keys but i get "Unable to save permission changes on %Registry Key Name%: Access is denied".

I need to be able to delete these keys or make the removable for AV software to delete.

A fast response would be much appreciated.:smile:

Th3 [email protected]


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Take Ownership of the Key first. Make certain to UN-tick the button that says "inherit permissions from parent" (or whatevre). Meaning, don't allow permission settings coming from above the key to be deleted to determine what can happen to that key (and below). All authority for that particular key starts at that particular key. Make certain to have it apply to the "children" (entries below the key in the tree).

Once you OWN the key, you kill all permissions from everyone (in case they are contradict your ownership power). I don't know if it's necessary to do this, but I do.

Then give your self (and only yourself) "Full Control", and then you will be able to ruthlessly slaughter the offending key. If you do so very quietly, sometimes you can hear the Key's final death scream, and the sobbing of it's friends and family in the background.


----------



## malag.doval (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a similar problem on Vista, and JT is right, the only way is to take control of the key. The following proceedure worked for me:

Right click on the key and select Permissions
Click Add
Type your username and click ok
Select your username and click Full Control, then click Apply
Click Advanced
Click Owner
Click your username
Click Replace owner on subcontainers and objects
Click OK

If you get an error, it means that you must do the above proceedure for the sub keys as well

Click OK to clear the message, and click OK to close the Permissions window
Try and delete the key. If you still get the error, you should atleast now notice that the key can be opened and expanded. Keep drilling down through the keys and following the above proceedure.

Hopefully this helps out any Vista users having this problem.


----------



## timetowaste247 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a similar problem while installing flash player. It fails to register so I tried to delete the current assocaited registry files without any success. I tried to change the permission following the instructions on this site but I couldn't come up with a username that it would accept. Is there more to it than your basic username?


----------

